# Injury Prevention Handbook



## titenessie

Bonjour,

Je n'arrive pas à trouver le terme adéquat qui traduirait handbook dans mon cas 
contexte : prévention des risques au travail. On demande aux salariés de noter toute tâche ou situation à risque dans leur handbook

Je n'aime pas le terme de "manuel" car un manuel en français sous-entend qu'on fait référence à ce manuel.
Je n'aime pas le terme de "registre" car cela a un caractère obligatoire alors qu'à priori ce handbook n'est pas une obligation légale.

Quelqu'un a une meilleure idée ?


----------



## frenchifried

Guide
Directive 

??


----------



## titenessie

Cela ne donne pas l'idée que c'est le salarié qui consigne, note ce qu'il constate.


----------



## Philippides

fiche de suivi ?


----------



## titenessie

on n'est pas loin de l'idée mais....... le "bidule" s'appelle Injury Prevention Handbook et ce serait super si je pouvais avoir un terme plus...


----------



## frenchifried

Programme de préventions de blessures ?


----------



## titenessie

Selon vous, si je mets Programme, est-ce que cela vous semble évident qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un programme tout fait mais d'un cahier vide qu'on doit remplir ?


----------



## tellect

"cahier de prévention" ? Ca fait un peu scolaire ...


----------



## Keith Bradford

Et pourquoi pas *cahier*, alors ?


----------



## titenessie

Vi un peu scolaire c'est vrai mais c'est l'idée.

Pour le moment, j'ai noté registre car il y a l'idée qu'on rempli mais.......je ne suis pas totalement satisfaite. A moins que je ne manque de recul et que Registre convienne tout à fait.


----------



## lectrice

Un journal (???)


----------



## titenessie

Éventuellement journal.... je réfléchis


----------



## frenchifried

Je cherche à voir le contexte. Je ne suis pas native, donc je pense que Philipides a raison. Si  j'ai bien compris : vous avez déjà votre manuel/guide , dedans ilya a un procédure/programme à suivre pour éviter les blessures au travail - par exemple, porter des  gants, lunettes de protection etc.


----------



## Nicomon

De la façon dont tu le définis, ça ressemble plus à un _notebook _qu'à un _handbook.

Cahier de prévention des accidents et blessures? 
Carnet de rapport sur les risques potentiels?

_*Edit : *J'ai commencé à écrire ce post après le #5 ! Je n'avais pas lu les posts 6 à 13.


----------



## titenessie

Je ne suis plus sûre de rien en fait !
Pour moi, il s'agit de remplir ce cahier.
Mais peut-être y a t-il des consignes dedans. Je n'ai pas plus de précisions ...


----------



## titenessie

Nicomon said:


> De la façon dont tu le définis, ça ressemble plus à un _notebook _qu'à un _handbook.
> 
> Cahier de prévention des accidents et blessures?
> Carnet de rapport sur les risques potentiels?
> _



C'est comme ça que je le comrpends mais du coup, frenchifried me met le doute


----------



## Nicomon

Sans contexte - parce qu'il n'y a pas 50 façons de traduire _handbook_ - j'aurais traduit littéralement par : 
- _Guide de prévention des blessures (en milieu de travail). 

_Il est possible en effet qu'il y ait à l'intérieur une/des section(s) où l'employé peut ajouter des notes. 

Sinon, comme je l'ai écrit, il me semble que ce serait un _notebook._

Fiche de suivi = _record sheet / _Registre = _Registry_


----------



## titenessie

Voici de quoi il s'agit


----------



## titenessie

Je crois que je vais rester sur Registre


----------



## Nicomon

Évidemment, la décision finale demeure la tienne.  

Mais disons que _registre_ ne serait pas mon premier choix.  Sur la photo de gauche, moi je vois un_ carnet_.


----------



## wildan1

Pourquoi ne pas faire plus « français » en utilisant un verbe au lieu du substantif préféré en anglais ?

_Prévenir les accidents et les blessures _


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne vois pas trop en quoi un verbe ferait plus « français » qu'un substantif. 

- _Prévention des accidents et blessures_ (je ne répéterais pas l'article) me semble tout aussi français. 

Et puis, que fais-tu du "_handbook_", qui était en fait la question initiale de titenessie? 





> Je n'arrive pas à trouver le terme adéquat qui traduirait handbook dans mon cas.


----------



## titenessie

CARNET !!!! Voilà un terme qui me parle mieux !!!!!!
Quand quelque chose ne veut pas venir, ça vient pas !

Comme tu l'as sans doute lu, "registre" ne me plaisait pas plus que ça car trop officiel, trop obligatoire. "Manuel", ce n'est pas l'idée.
Ma seule crainte, et que je ne peux pas vérifier, est qu'il y ait effectivement des recommandations dans ce "carnet" . Dans ces cas-là, "carnet" ne serait plus le terme.

Ma sinon, quelle gauche ? Ta gauche ou celle de la photo si on se place comme ce handbook, lol !
L'image de gauche quand on est face à elle c'est ça ?


----------



## Ellea1

titenessie said:


> Voici de quoi il s'agitView attachment 11851




A gauche je vois un manuel nominatif : un manuel comportant des conseils à suivre pour prévenir des risques au travail.

If you don't like the word "manuel" the word "guide" is another one I could think of.

A droite je vois un carnet de fiches à remplir lors d'incidents ou accidents au travail.


----------



## Nicomon

titenessie said:


> CARNET !!!! Voilà un terme qui me parle mieux !!!!!!
> [...] L'image de gauche quand on est face à elle c'est ça ?


 Ma gauche, qui est aussi l'image de gauche quand on est face à elle. Celle sur laquelle il est écrit "handbook". 

À droite, sur les fiches à remplir (moi j'appelle ça une « tablette de fiches » ), il n'est pas écrit "handbook".

J'ai suggéré « carnet » parce que la photo me rappelle un petit *carnet de santé*, mais je remets ce que j'ai écrit plus haut : 





> Sans contexte - parce qu'il n'y a pas 50 façons de traduire _handbook_ - j'aurais traduit littéralement par :
> - _Guide de prévention des blessures (en milieu de travail).
> _


----------



## titenessie

J'ai plus de contexte :
_Pages 1 & 2 contain information explaining what the Handbook is to be used for and what should be recorded in the contact pad.
Pages 3 & 4 list the Injury Prevention Principles which are key steps to follow to ensure the safety of yourself and others.
Page 5 is voluntary and can be used to record any information a colleague feels may be of use in the event of an emergency.
Page 6 contains contact details for Group Security and the Confidential Hotline/E-mail.
Page 7 gives a step by step guide on how to fill out an Injury Prevention __contact sheet._

Hope this helps...

Je ne vois pas très bien ce qu'ils entendent par contact pad et contact sheet d'ailleurs.
Si au passage vous avez une idée (sans qu'il ne soit nécessaire d'ouvrir un post pour ça)


----------



## Nicomon

Le "contact pad", c'est l'image qu'on voit à droite sur ta photo.   

Ce que j'ai appelé une « tablette » (mais ça, c'est parce que je suis québécoise).  Un bloc de fiches.


----------



## titenessie

ok et tu garderais "Carnet" sinon ?


----------



## Ellea1

J'aime bien carnet mais guide semble aussi correct.

Un *guide* est généralement un élément qui sert de repère. Dans ce sens, un *guide* peut être :

Un document écrit (livre, brochure, ou document informatique) qui regroupe un ensemble d'informations concernant un thème particulier (guide touristique, guide d'achats, guide télé, etc.)
....

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guide


----------



## titenessie

Ok, ok.Cette affaire a fini par me...Ce sera Carnet !Merci à tous pour vos interventions.Merci à Nicomon de mavoir suggéré Carnet


----------



## titenessie

Nicomon said:


> Le "contact pad", c'est l'image qu'on voit à droite sur ta photo.
> 
> Ce que j'ai appelé une « tablette » (mais ça, c'est parce que je suis québécoise).  Un bloc de fiches.



A ton avis, tu crois que je peux appeler ça "un bloc-note de liaison" ?
Bloc-note en France étant je pense l'équivalent de tablette au Québec....


----------

